

3 Hour Game Design Contest - moron4hire
http://www.gamedev.net/community/forums/topic.asp?topic_id=566163

======
moron4hire
I'm submitting this here because I know some of you folks really get into
tough programming challenges. This contest is the epitome of "release fast".
You'd be surprised with how much fun a programmer can pack into a game in 3
hours.

Full disclosure: I'm the original author on the thread on the other site.

